

Obama for America on AWS - Infrastructure Architecture - agnokapathetic
http://awsofa.info/

======
jared314
Previous Discussion (6 months ago):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5545378](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5545378)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5542368](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5542368)

------
nodesocket
To be fair, the CTO for Obama for America (Harper Reed) is one smart cookie. I
have much respect. This is not your typical goverment waste.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harper_Reed](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harper_Reed)

~~~
agnokapathetic
It would appear so! Why then is Verizon Enterprise Solutions getting called in
to "save the day" with Healthcare.gov?

~~~
saraid216
And this attitude is where burnout, dependency, and single points of failure
come from. And also why we have so much power invested in the central
executive.

------
purephase
That's really cool. Do you know what tool was used to build that? I know a few
clients that would love this.

~~~
jared314
It is a custom drawing.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5542742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5542742)

------
danso
Quick question...Healthcare.gov can't rely on AWS or other cloud services,
right? At some publicly owned companies, I've heard from dev friends who say
that one of the reasons, bandied about by their IT people, that they can't
move important things onto the cloud is because of regulatory reasons. I
imagine such a mindset exists inside government, and much more so given that
it is private health data that we are talking about.

Anyway, just throwing in some early conjecture before we get into the ok "if
obama's campaign site was so great then why the fuck healthcare.gov??"

